# early scan worries



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, I had a scan on tues, approx 6 weeks and 3 days since my last period. they did an abdominal scan and could see a sac that measured 20mm which they said was right for 6 weeks but they couldnt see if anything was in the sac. They tried to look via vaginal ultrasound but said my uterus was in a difficult place so couldnt see at the moment. I'm going back on wed for a follow up scan but just so worried that the baby has stopped growing. not sure if I could handle another miscarriage. 

just really hoping that this is normal as im reading so many stories about women seeing the heartbeat at 6 weeks. 

thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It may be that you ovulated later this month, so it was just too early, so don't give up all hope just yet. However, if the dates are right, then there should be something seen in the sac. Occasionally the sac grows without an embryo forming, but you still have positive pregnancy tests and symptoms, this is known as a blighted ovum. I really wish I could tell you which way it will go, but I can't. I know it will seem like a lifetime waiting till Wednesday, but try to distract yourself till then, and you will get a definitive answer then,

Let me know how you get on, I will be thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for the reply emilycaitlin. scan is tomorrow. Im not holding out much hope but still have a little left. 

I do think that I ovulated later than the normal day 14, around day 17/18 as my cycles have been longer recently, around 31/32 days. 

So glad the scan is in the morning as I'm going crazy wondering. 

I'll let you know how it goes. 

Thanks again


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Emilycaitlin. 

Just got home from scan and its good news. Saw the babys heartbeat and all looks perfect. They measured baby at 8 weeks today which is a little further than I thought.

I am so happy. Its amazing what can happen in 8 days. 

Thanks again, take care x x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Congratulations. Glad it's good news x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Sorry for delay, just in from work, that's fantastic news, congratulations! xxx


----------



## jenluke (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks ladies. we are over the moon   x x


----------

